# New Tank!!!



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I just found an awesome deal on a 65G tank for a whopping 50 bucks. 

It's 3 feet by 2 feet by 18 inches in LxHxW

Just need to clean it up and build a stand for it or some sort. I was thinking of going to furniture stores like Ikea or something and buy couple of cheap cabinet to support the tank but it's hella expensive...

Does anyone have suggestions for a easy DYI stand with door? and What sort of equipment should I put in this? (Filter, Heater, powerhead?,etc..?)

Super excited and will be working on the cleaning tomorrow 

WHOOHOO


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

2X6's and plywood work mighty fine.


----------



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

heater, filter (or two), gravel, decorations, i would get ammonia, ph, nitrate etc testers to make sure things are normal. i would get some aquarium salt just in case any of your fish get hurt or sick/stressed, a little aquatic salt helps them a lot. freshwater or salt. good job finding such a good deal!!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Build your own aquarium stand. There are literally thousands of plans on the internet for them. A quick Google search brought me to this page. Looks like a nice stand to me.

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-aquarium-stand/56.asp


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> 2X6's and plywood work mighty fine.


Hmm. Lots of people recommended 2x4 and plywood. how would you go about and build with 2x6. Would it be simple enough or complicated? :x


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

bmlbytes said:


> Build your own aquarium stand. There are literally thousands of plans on the internet for them. A quick Google search brought me to this page. Looks like a nice stand to me.
> 
> http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-aquarium-stand/56.asp


That stand looks awesome. Better than the one I find on youtube from uarajoey. But his looks very simple enough for dummy like me lol


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

ilovemyplaties said:


> heater, filter (or two), gravel, decorations, i would get ammonia, ph, nitrate etc testers to make sure things are normal. i would get some aquarium salt just in case any of your fish get hurt or sick/stressed, a little aquatic salt helps them a lot. freshwater or salt. good job finding such a good deal!!!


For sure ill need gravel lol. Since its a 65gallon how many watts heater do I need? And would this be recommended if I have a green texas cichlid? (Itll be in my tiny living room so room temperature of 22c or 72f.) And should I go with a HOB filter or a canister like eheim 2028? Or fluval 305- fx5?


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Picked up a green texas and a small convict today from my local hobbyists. Im in love with the green texas  its handicapped (arch bump growing side of back body) 

So their name are Archie and Scar.  GT is 7" and convict is 2"


Still working on the set up of the tank and these fish are not suppose to be in there yet but I had no choice but to adopt them right away. 

pcitures


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wouldn't use much gravel with those fish. Hard to clean and they're messy. A thin layer for looks.


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> I wouldn't use much gravel with those fish. Hard to clean and they're messy. A thin layer for looks.


I was thinking of using sand and local lake rocks, thus building caves for territorial issues. Never have cichlids before but I heard theyre territorial and like digging right?


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok.. so can I be able to use sand and rocks that I find at the lake?


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd use the rock after a scrub. Just go buy some silica sand at lowe/any hardware store. 3 bucks a bag and one should do. Just clean it well before you add it


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the most beautiful rock gravel and sand that i have ever seen or used came from the shores of lake erie.....


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd stick with 2x4 and MDF or some type of paneling to cover the sides and make the doors out of. Plywood warps pretty easy and can be a pain to nail down. Maybe for the top it's ok, but to cover anything, I wouldn't use it (again.) It has a rough surface that doesn't look that great when painted.

For the door hinges, you will want to use something else besides your basic hinges. Cabinet hinges like this one are a little easier to work with and look a lot better. Plus they cost about the same.

One thing you don't want to do is over engineer your stand and have it weigh a lot more than it needs to. Here's my first stand that was WAY over engineered for just 2x20gal tanks. This one cost >$25 with paint.


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

austinroberts23 said:


> I'd use the rock after a scrub. Just go buy some silica sand at lowe/any hardware store. 3 bucks a bag and one should do. Just clean it well before you add it


Either silica or im thinking of beach sand which rona.ca has


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

lohachata said:


> the most beautiful rock gravel and sand that i have ever seen or used came from the shores of lake erie.....


Ive never been there but it sounds eerie.... lol in vancouver, the closest place I can get free stuff from is in stanley park...


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

adamxatomic said:


> I'd stick with 2x4 and MDF or some type of paneling to cover the sides and make the doors out of. Plywood warps pretty easy and can be a pain to nail down. Maybe for the top it's ok, but to cover anything, I wouldn't use it (again.) It has a rough surface that doesn't look that great when painted.
> 
> For the door hinges, you will want to use something else besides your basic hinges. Cabinet hinges like this one are a little easier to work with and look a lot better. Plus they cost about the same.
> 
> One thing you don't want to do is over engineer your stand and have it weigh a lot more than it needs to. Here's my first stand that was WAY over engineered for just 2x20gal tanks. This one cost >$25 with paint.


Your stand looks awesome! Can you show me the blueprint of how its built? It looks very convenient to store a canister filter and air pump


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

So I bought eheim pro 2 2026 (used). Went home and try to figure out how to use it. Next thing I knew its leaking all over the floor after I prime it. Super frustrated!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

With a used filter, the first thing I do is find the manual and parts list online. If the parts are mostly there and the motor hums or vibrates, I order replacements for missing parts and new gaskets. Where I have new gaskets, I put it together and test in the sink. I still manage floods with filters I've had for years. I knock a valve off a hose or just forget to close one. This is the major drawback of canisters, IMO. It teaches you how to clean up water fast. lol. Hang in there.


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

emc7 said:


> With a used filter, the first thing I do is find the manual and parts list online. If the parts are mostly there and the motor hums or vibrates, I order replacements for missing parts and new gaskets. Where I have new gaskets, I put it together and test in the sink. I still manage floods with filters I've had for years. I knock a valve off a hose or just forget to close one. This is the major drawback of canisters, IMO. It teaches you how to clean up water fast. lol. Hang in there.


Luckily I brought it back to my lfs and they replaced the whole thing for a brand new one for the price of the used that I bought. Its running really smooth right now. Lol 

Got the stand built. Added play sand. Using eheim pro 2 2026 filter. Fluval q1 air pump. 

Pretty sweet


----------

